# Sherds!!



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sherds!......I've learned a new word!!
 When digging my first privy, we found tons of pieces of china/pottery but didn't know this forum addressed that!! I'm excited to find out if anyone has any info on these finds....thanks!!
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

OOppps! here's the picture...any idea what this little dish was used for?
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

Crap! I'm so bad at this, I'll try again.
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's another ....I hope!
 marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

I think these are part of a set. I have parts that say "The Gladiator
  and one that says "Discus"
 On the top it says  "The Olympics"
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's the "Discus"
 Marjorie


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 9, 2007)

Could we see the patterns on the plates? I can give you a general date based on the patterns.

 Chris


----------



## tncgal (Mar 10, 2007)

Marjorie ~ this link will help with your Thomas Mayer mark, c1826-1835 ~
http://www.thepotteries.org/mark/m/mayert.html

 Searching found a set of 3 that were for sale, but the pictures were deleted ~ Search Results

 The CFH, GDM is Charles Field Haviland/Gerard, Dufraisseix, and Morel, c.1881-1900 ~
http://www.antique-china-porcelain-collectibles.com/haviland_marks.htm​


----------



## woody (Mar 10, 2007)

I believe they are called "shards".


----------



## epgorge (Mar 10, 2007)

Woody,

 Marjory use to think so too, until TncGal straightened her out on it. Shards are glass, sherds are pottery.

 Ep


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 10, 2007)

GREAT websites tncgal ! Thanks so much! I will post pictures of the patterns this afternoon. I have three buckets full of sherds but could only repair three or four dishes to completion. How I wish I could dig more at that site but it is closed right now.
 Regards,
 Marjorie


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 10, 2007)

This Early Redware bowl was whole until my buddy turned it into "sherds" with his shovel.  I was pretty distought to say the least. I have all the pieces and intend to glue it back together. Here is a photo of before I cleaned it up. It'll look nice again soon up in my cupboard.


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooooooooo! So sorry Zane!
 I would love to see it after you glue it. My glue jobs didn't turn out too well.
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 10, 2007)

Here is a picture of the  CFH GDM France monogramed piece. It is so pretty, I'm sorry I couldn't find the other pieces!
 It is only about three inches long and I wonder what is was used for......??
 Marjorie


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 10, 2007)

This is the pattern for "The Discus" I couldn't find the Gladiator among the sherds, but the plate pattern is similar.
 Marjorie


----------



## woody (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for setting me straight, Joel.

 As you were.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 11, 2007)

Not a problem, Woody! 

 Haaat-EEEEEeeeeeeeaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzze! Dismissed!
 Joel


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2007)

I just had to laugh man!  ....................the shard master!


----------

